# 2mo sweeties in search of forever homes! (Portland, OR)



## anakit237 (7 mo ago)

Hi! I had an accidental litter, my trio of boys turned out to only be one boy. I should have double checked before bringing home my babies. Boba, the mother, had 13 little bobas, she’s very serious about her job, she still brings food to everyone. Noodle, the father is the sweetest boy and is extremely gentle with the little ones, personality 10/10.
I currently have 6 boys and 2 girls in need of loving homes. I’m keeping 3 and one pair of boys found a good home already.
They were born April 9th, they’re all really sweet, timid in new environments but come up to hands and want to climb on. Most are agouti with white tummies or gray capped. About half are dumbos!
I’ll post individual pictures shortly!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh goodness, aren't they little delights.
All the best for finding them good homes.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

One moments while I ask my family.



Because I'm near by. 



So hold on.


----------



## anakit237 (7 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> One moments while I ask my family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## anakit237 (7 mo ago)

As promised individual pictures! Here is the only agouti girl doing a big stretch, I’ve been calling her Beans. Chilling with mom as always!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> One moments while I ask my family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## KateD (7 mo ago)

Are you only getting rid of 2 girls?


----------



## anakit237 (7 mo ago)

KateD said:


> Are you only getting rid of 2 girls?


I can send a trio to a good home!


----------



## KateD (7 mo ago)

anakit237 said:


> I can send a trio to a good home!


We have been looking for a trio!


----------



## KateD (7 mo ago)

Not sure how to discuss weather we be a good fit further


----------

